# 1st actual utube vid



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice vid. Hey what are you up to on Sat.


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

going for a ride but not leaving till noon.. what u doin??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks too cold for my blood lol. Snow trail riding is something I'd like to try once though.


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

looks like fun, but whens the thaw up in canada begin???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

that was a nice day if i remember it only -5c, right now there is hardly any snow, but usally it starts to go by mid april. going out to play in the mud on sat so ill try to get more vid. working on 1 now should be up soon..


----------

